# adding steering wheel controls



## blaizin1020 (May 5, 2019)

i have a base model cruze so obviously there are plugs on the steering wheel where volume controls and stuff would go, from my experience with other cars if it doesn't have the option it may still have the wiring for it this being said how hard would it be (if possible at all) to find and put in the steering wheel and cruise controls?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

There are issues with doing this with a Gen I so I would assume the same is true for the GenII. But that doesn't mean you can't be the first. It will take some research and some tenative disassembly to verify whats in there. I would suggest to pick one function and see if it is possible so you don't get overwhelmed at first. I think the cruise control would be the most difficult.

If you are near a pick n pull / LKQ yard I would explore a wrecked Cruze first and maybe salvage some harnesses. Spend a day and pull a steering column and match it to a digram you can get for free from a public library database or maybe a friendly parts man at a dealership.

Spend a bit of time researching on the internet and also look at Gen I tutorials for ideas and also other Chevy models forums to see what you might find.


Good Luck


----------



## torontouser (9 mo ago)

blaizin1020 said:


> i have a base model cruze so obviously there are plugs on the steering wheel where volume controls and stuff would go, from my experience with other cars if it doesn't have the option it may still have the wiring for it this being said how hard would it be (if possible at all) to find and put in the steering wheel and cruise controls?


@blaizin1020 Were you able to get anything rolling?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I hope there are factory wires I just dont think on this platform they wouldve added the extra wiring but who knows I could be so wrong, keep us posted!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

torontouser said:


> @blaizin1020 Were you able to get anything rolling?


The OP has not been online here since 2019 so don't hold your breath.


----------

